# My Diamond Willow Instructional Website



## Tom Gustafson (Apr 14, 2016)

Hey All,

It's been a while since I've checked in, but I'm back! I have been busy learning about the wonders of diamond willow walking sticks and more. I've made a website in which I go through the process of making a walking stick - from finding and harvesting to sanding and varnishing. I also have videos in which I demonstrate the various stages. It's a work in progress and I have more plans, but it's got enough information to be quite useful.

Since so there are so many years of experience on this forum, I'd be grateful if any of you have the chance to check out my site. I'd really appreciate your ideas, feedback, suggestions, etc. If you have your own preferred methods, I am always wanting to learn more, so tell me about them!

I also teach classes at our local folk school. I have another one on Wednesday. It's great fun teaching people how to hunt, harvest, and finish diamond willow!

I have attached images of a couple diamond willow sticks that I recently finished. I don't carve on them. I just clean them up and let Mother Nature do the talking.

Here's my website:

https://tomswillowcraft.com

Thanks!


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Your site looks good to me Tom.

Good looking stick too.

I checked the range map. It does show Bebb willow growing here. I still haven't found any diamond willow though.

Rodney


----------



## Tom Gustafson (Apr 14, 2016)

Rodney,

Do you have manzanita? I recently got some from a contact in CA. I hear it's helping to fuel the CA wildfires.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

No. I think we're a little too far north.

Rodney


----------

